# Keene, TX. Amber, female,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

listed as mix looks PB

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12870758

Please contact Jovanny or Bryan of the Keene Animal Control to come and check out this amazing Shepherd. She is very nice and would make a great pet for anyone. 817-933-1838. 

Keene Animal Shelter 
200 Pioneer Drive 

Keene, TX 76059 
Phone: 817-933-1838


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

